# Advance Passenger Information



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Ive just been filling in the online form for the Exit Check
( https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/api/ )
and was a little taken aback when I had to state my nationality from the drop drop down box. The only option available was "United Kingdom", well pardon me for being picky, I'm BRITISH.

I was thinking it was a scam.


----------

